# Problème Backtrack sur Mac bookPro



## DarkOSX (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Voilà mon but est d'installer backtrack sur mon mac bookpro 9.1.

1er Test:
Je l'ai donc lancé via parallels desktop, mais après plusieurs recherches j'ai lu qu'il était difficile de faire fonctionner le WiFi via une machine virtuel. ( le système fonctionne correctement ).

2e test:
J'ai donc voulu crée une clé USB bootabe avec le logiciel unetbootin, lorsque je boot avec au démarrage de mon Mac il me marque boot error.

3e test:
J'ai donc gravé l'image sur un DVD, j'ai booté avec et il ce lance, mais lorsque que je tape startx, il me marque un message d'erreur et ne se lance pas.

4e test:
J'ai retrouvé un DVD de backtrack 4 et lorsque je le boot pareil message d'erreur avec une liste de commande.

Avez-vous une solution a me proposer merci beaucoup.


----------



## vladd (23 Avril 2013)

Salut,

utilises la commande fixvesa et apres fais ton startx


----------

